# Slot Car racing Back in Jacksonville, Florida



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's back- slot car racing at Hobby Planet. They are racing the Scalextric 1/32nd scale on a 70 ft ( 4 lanes) track with computer lap counting.Racing on Friday nights. Classes:Formula 1- Porsche GT- GTP- Nascar.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The racing starts every friday night at 7pm. The Formula 1 class and Porsche Gt class are the biggest.There is also Nascar and GTP.Come on out to Hobby Planet on Beach Blvd and enjoy the fun...................


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hey Bullfrog, I have been racing HO slots for years, actually raced at HP a couple years back under prior management. What's the scoop with the 32nd stuff. More detail on classes, controllers, mods, etc. Race for fun, but too competitive to let you guys win.. LOL Thanks in advance.. -Marc


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Hope you got all your answers last night. Or at least someone that sounded like you asking the questions to Gonzo last night.I set the official track record in Formula 1 before the motor went south (4.170) with three witnesses.So hopefully I can get some more new motors for tommorrow night?

We are using stock motors- tires anything you want- rubber or silcone and that's it.Handles- it's your choice. Oh yes you can play around with magnets ( that's how I did both last night the record and blown motor). That comb wasn't the right one. Just clean the tires and your ready to go.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

You were really close last Friday night. I think you posted a 4.11 sec lap which was much faster than just the week prior of 4.4 secs and change. I wasn't aware you had already dipped into the 4.1s on Weds. I can see you guys keep getting faster. Shame you burned another motor, but considering you almost put 12 straight minutes on it, I would say you are very close. That thing was glued. How do you like being the man to beat? LOL I should have the controller within the next couple day. Probably not in time for test/tune but perhaps by Thursday for some practice. I need to get a least a few laps in before joining the racing. Still haven't turned a lap with a scalextric or any other 1/32nd car...

See you at the track.. -Marc


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Now we did have afew minutes rest between the heats. They have some new cars coming in Monday with some new gears and motors. Everyone has a good day every now and then.The week before everything went bad with the car.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Put my last spare motor in the F1 yesterday and tested it out.Also got one of the Japanese Touring cars-Nissan.It handles okay with afew adjustments.Hopefully we'll see you Friday night.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Heard my F1 track record is still standing.Also heard that there will be an upcoming 4 week series-Starting June 30th.I've got my supply of F1 motors coming in soon...I'll be getting rid of my GTP car- the Fearri has spoiled me.The new Japanese TC look good- now it's time to do some work on mine. See ya'll at the races......................


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's Friday- Time to go racing tonight........Didn't quite get there last night. I fell asleep and woke up at 9:30. Oh well- next week!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hey Bullfrog.. where you been? We had small showing but good racing Friday night. Certainly a great tune-up race for the series starting Friday.

Classes are as follows- F1, Nascar, Jap Touring, LeMans, and Porsche club. All but the LeMans class has a really nice 1st place prize. The LeMans class was an add on so guys could run their Prototype and GT cars.

Stop by the Hobby Shop and grab the rules. We came up with some guidelines for each class, as well as the scoring structure, and eligible cars. Most classes are pretty much stock with some small changes (if deemed necessary). So far, other than a magnet here or there, the fastest guys aren't doing anything out of the ordinary.

The trick is to balance the motor and downforce. Kyle was very fast in the Jap Touring 2 weeks ago but burnt his motor up. On Friday he struggled with his car. You were VERY fast with your F1, but both you and someone else burnt their motors.

The heat format is 2 mins 30 secs now instead of 3mins but only 2mins rest between heats. Don't burn 'em up. 

See you Friday.. -Marc


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh I'm ready. I saw Gonzo Saturday and Sunday. Now I won't burn up a motor until the last race ( at the end).My car is still turning 4.3's.Now I've got to work on the TC.Hopefully it will be ready. Now if I could come up with a quick change motor for the F1. See you Friday


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Marc, did a real good job on the rules that where discussed last friday. Looking forward to getting some track time before Friday. SO who is running what class or classes?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Worked on the TC last night- It's 90% to where it needs to be. The F1 - I've got 4 new motors ready to go. Looking into one more class but have not decided. See ya'll Friday


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well it's Friday- race night. Hopefully this time I won't fall asleep before it's time to go racing.Looking to keep my record alive with the F1 car.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight is the nite, racing to start at 7:00 PM, Bill! The rules and classes are ready, are you? They have some really nice awrds for the classes. The classes are as follows: F1, Nascar, Jap touring, Porsche Club, Lemans. I think that covers all the classes, remember that your cars have to remain "box stock". There are very few excepts that have been made, and are covered in the rules for each class.

Looking forward to racing this evening!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well I smoked in F1- yep the motor went on the last qualifier about the third lap.Had the fastest times but it does not matter when you can't finish the race.There is next week and a new motor.Got some ideas and they are coming soon I hope.J- TC came in 4th and it's got some work also but it to will be worked on. Anyway looking forward to the Storm coming.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

We had a blast last nite! Marc has the final finishing orders and mentioned he will post them. The first nite of racing was preety good, I ended up dumping the stock motor in my nascar! But the will be fixed today! Looking forward to this series, alot of good racing.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The storm has arrived- came yesterday afternoon. See you at the track........


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey 'frog, a "storm" in 1/32nd? What's up?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

That would be Lister "Storm" not the HO Storm. It's a nice change with the 1/32nd- seems to be a lot less "thunder", if you know what I mean. For those of you who don't, you haven't done much HO racing...

Anyway- yes the results from the 1st race are posted at Hobby Planet. I haven't posted them on here- do you think there is enough interest in slotcar land? LOL

Spent the better part of yesterday afternoon working on my cars- mostly the jap. touring car (which spun a crown gear during the race, proving that no matter how much a 1/32 slot car looks like a race car, it is not.) We can discuss that later.

I think I got the gear sorted out and turned my usual decent lap times- leaning heavily on driving the car consistently rather than fast...

We should have a good turn-out this Friday. Sounds like lots of practice tonight at the track. I won't be there, but I think I will be ready by Friday.. 

See you at the track...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I know nothing about Ho stuff. Yes it 's a Lister Storm.The Ferrari is back but slower.Maybe this week it will last to the end?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Didn't look that much slower to me... You were in the mid to low 4s out of the box weren't you? I think the trick is to keep the car in one piece for the entire race.. See you Friday.. -Marc


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

4.4 out of the box. But the other motors were faster- 4.1 and 4.2's.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Should be another good night of racing... Hopefully we can get everyone there. Is William back from Vegas? Is Matt going to show? If so, we might be at least a dozen strong. We need to get everyone cars for all the classes...


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

William is back from Vegas. saw him last nite. While I was tuning and wrenching a bit.
See you Friday.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well it looks to be a good day to race slots as it is raining outside this morning.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I have all five cars ready- now if I could just figure out what to do with this Dewalt P911GT3. Seems that William will have his already. I guess my 3 year old will finally have his own car.. LOL

What kind of set-up tricks do you guys have in store for us tonight? I like watching the Weds night practices, but I can never seem to get out to HP. See you later..


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well thanks everyone for the nice BDay present last night- Winning and setting the fastest lap in F1 with the little old red Ferrari. This time it lasted the whole race! will it make it thru a second week of racing??


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Good question... LOL Seems like you had a much better balance of speed and handling last nite. I managed to pull off the Nascar race, but spun a tire off my Japanese touring car while leading (same car a spun the crown gear in last week). I was tracking pretty good in the LeMans class as well, probably in the top three until I spun a tire off my Lister as well. I don't typically complain about slot cars, but I am beginning to think that these are very well detailed "toy" cars. Perhaps a try with the slot.it cars will be more successful. I never had these problems in HO scale that I am having with the 1/32nd. Yes I have burnt a motor or two in my time with HO, but you guys have burned up a dozen or so. And it seems the braids are not holding up either. Any suggestions out there in 1/32nd land? I think it's off to ebay.. LOL


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've never spun a tire but I've burned up afew motors.The braids on my F1 look alittle worn.After driving my F1 it's hard to get used to anyother car. It handles and is fast. Everything else seems slow and doesn't handle as well.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I understand... I enjoy racing all of the classes. I have cars for all 5. I like the truck idea but I would rather see more participation in the current 5 classes before we introduce more. However- if that's what some of the guys want to race, then get 'em in.

Still haven't sorted out the Jap. Touring car or my Lister. The Lister hub is shot, the 350z has a chance with some super glue. I wish Scalextric got away from style axle they use and at the vey least went to the straight axle design and set screws. Slot.it offers some nice set-ups however can get costly...

See you guys Friday with my Nascar.. LOL


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Henry- did anyone get down under your best of 4.9 secs in the LeMans class? Bet you went back into HP and worked on your ride. Did the gear work or did you stick with your set-up. I think the larger is better, but it didn't work with my car. Definitely more down the shoot. If I had adjusted my brakes, who knows. Beauty for me is the Slot.its with mags run like HO cars. I know it defeats the purpose of racing 1/32nd scale, but if you guys keep hogging these cars down to the point in which they are glued to the track, a regular set-up can't keep up. Hence the combining of HO type racing with a larger car.

Once you get to the house to run on my Maxtrax you will see what I mean. I guess the cat is out of the bag in LeMans. I think I might stay with the Scalextric Lister and put the rear-end in it. I think I can still compete with the Slot.its. Just takes a little more driving and less crashing. 

See you Friday.. 

BTW- the Jap car I have is still junk (actually new junk), but the F1 found it's way into the VERY low 4 sec range. Should be enough to terrorize you guys. May the best non-motor burning magnet set-up win...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well after last friday I'm curious how much is left in the motor? I've never had a motor finish a race until last friday.Actually I went to a weaker magnet in the F1 .I sort of gave up on the JTC - wanted the Jaguar endurance to compete against them but Speedy said they won't.So I still might get the other endurance car? Astin Martin- I have no idea why as I've got the storm to compete in that class. See you Friday..........................................


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I don't agree with the decision to hold the DB7 Aston out of the Jap. Touring class. I think it should be renamed the "Touring" class. We allow the new Jap Touring cars (6 maybe total) and the Opels, so why not the DB7. I know it's a GT car in the American LeMans class, but you can't compete very well with anything other than a slot.it in the LeMans class. I think the DB7 would be a welcome addition and a nice variety. Get it set up and bring. I doubt anyone will have issues with it. Remember the club racing on Friday is about the racing. There is certainly no advantage to driving that car in the JT class. Funny thing is, I had the same thought about getting one for the JT class. Fortunately for me, one wasn't available.. -Marc


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I can't believe I actually fixed my Ferrari yesterday afternoon. Now I'm ready.Maybe I'll try real hard for T.Q. instead of what I've been doing .


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Clearly these classes are sprint classes. Kinda like a Nascar race. Have just enough motor and gas to get to the finish. I think my Porsche for the P-club class is shot. She was stinkin' at the end of the race. Probably the closest I have come to burning a motor. It started to slow at the end of heat 4. I will say I managed to close the gap on Herb. I think he beat me and Henry by 6 or 7 laps two weeks ago, this past week only 3 laps, and that included Herb diving in front of the drivers to find his car on the floor and disconnecting my controller. At the time I was aggravated, but thinking about it now, it was pretty funny...

I think I slipped a gear in my F1 too, I need to check that out, and last but certainly not least- the pack is VERY fast in LeMans. The Slot.its are flying, however I was shocked to see Bob with his rocket Scaley. His car was on rails. TQ for LeMans was Gonzo with 4.66 secs. 

The last race on Friday should be interesting to say the least.
By the way- Nascar and Porsche Club are done deals. Herb won P-club and I managed to win the Nascar class. 2nd and 3rd places may mean something, so no one can hang up the controllers yet.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

So how close is the F1 class?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

So far 9 different people have raced in the F1 class. Out of the 9 racers, 6 have raced all three races. Without drops the points are as follows: 
Marc 54, Gonzo 50, Bill 49, JP 35, Herb 33, Bob, 28, and Doc 23.
Kyle and Speedy are not running the last race...

With drops:
Marc 40, Bill 36, Gonzo 34, Herb/JP 24, Doc 23, and Bob 19. 

Your win and bonus points really helped.. See you Weds maybe, and Friday for sure.. -Marc


----------

